# Kann bestimmte dvds nicht abspielen oder mounten

## MonkeyIsland

Hallo,

mein System nimmt inzwischen Formen an un die installation ist fast fertig. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen mountet das System meineOriginal  Predator Special Edition DVDs nicht.

```
mount: no medium found
```

Mit xine lässt sich die DVD auch nicht laden  :Sad: 

CDs lassen sich ganz normal mounten, meine Original Return of the living dead DVD wird sofort erkannt und lässt sich ohne Probleme mounten oder mit Xine abspielen. 

dmesg listed Buffer I/O errors

----------

## Armageddon

welche Kernelversion benutzt du denn?

Denn mit der 2.6.9er kam es häufig zu DVD Lese bzw mount fehlern...

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ich benutze 2.6.10-r1

Es läuft aber auchnicht unter Suse oder Windows, die Predator ist ne 2 Layer Disc, DvD9.

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das el DVD Laufwerk  hin ist.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Hab Ich gerade bei einer Informationsseite des Feindes gelesen :

http://www.winfuture.de/news,11677.html

Red Hat 9.2 zerstört LG Laufwerke, Ich hab ein altes LG Laufwerk, tolle Wurst. Habs auch schon mit nem Firmware Update probiert, hat nichts gebracht  :Sad: [/url]

----------

## Earthwings

Ähm - die News ist vom Freitag, 24. Oktober 2003 und das Problem lag auch weniger an Mandrake als daran, das die LG Laufwerke nicht ATAPI konform arbeiteten. Trotzdem wurde der "Bug" recht schnell behoben. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41459

Vielleicht ist einfach die DVD hinüber bzw. die Fehlerkorrektur dieses DVD Laufwerks packt es bei eben jener DVD nicht? Kommt ja häufig genug vor.

----------

## furanku

Nun mal ruhig mit den Pferden...  :Smile: 

Der Bug auf den Du anspielst ist schon 'ne Weile her und betraf damals nur Mandrake 9.2. In den ATAPI CD Treibern der Kernelversion dieser Distribution war der Packet Writing Modus hinzugekommen, und dieser schickte an CD Devices ein "FLUSH_CACHE" Befehl. Das ist in Ordnung so und in völliger Übereinstimmung mit den ATAPI Spezifikationen. Diese sagen, daß ein Laufwerk diesen Befehl entweder ausführen kann (was nur bei Brennern Sinn ergibt) oder ansonsten zu ignorieren hat. LG hatte diesen Befehl allerding bei einigen ihrer "Nur Lese" Laufwerken mißbraucht: Diese löschten darufhin ihre Firmware. Das war eindeutig ein Fehler von LG.

Wenn Dein Laufwerk allerdings noch CDs mounted und andere DVDs abspielt ist die Firmware mit Sicherheit nicht im Eimer. Kann es zunächst mal einfach sein, daß die Predator DVD einfach 'ne Macke hat? DVDs sind sehr empfindlich, ein sehr kleiner Kratzer kann da schon katastophale Folgen haben. Spielt diese DVD denn noch in einem Stand-Alone Player?

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Also nen Stand alone Player hab Ich leider nicht.

Aber ein Mikrofasertuch um die 3 es waren wirklich nur 3 kleine Staubkrümel

 runterzuwischen. 

Es war halt nur sehr wunderlich das auch die Bonus CD nicht lief, beide DVD9. 

Tut mir echt leid, Ich hab erst 3 DVDs und wusste nicht das sie so Ultra empfendlich sind.

Der Tag ist gerettet Ich hab euch alle gern.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Kommando zurück, jetzt wird nichts mehr gemountet nichts das mir da Xine in den Region Settings rumfummelt und deshalb nichtsmehr läuft, ebend konnte Ich die gleiche DVD doch noch mounten ?

Jetzt versteh Ich garnichts mehr

----------

## redflash

Nur um die DVD's auszuschließen. Hast du sie schon mal wo anders laufen lassen? 

Was natürlich immer möglich ist, ist ein Defekt am Dvd-Laufwerk.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

1 mal ist Predator angelaufen, sonst ist sense, testenb kann Ich die DVDs aber nur bei Bekannten, Ich hab nur das DVD Laufwerk.

----------

## redflash

Dann geh ein auf einen Besuch bei ihnen vorbei    :Idea: 

----------

